# bulimia & depression to a better today



## Foxx (Oct 13, 2003)

i have lived with ibs for as long as i can remember. when i hit puberty, the stomach issues i'd always had became much worse, especially around my period. i was a dancer, and i remember feeling especially anxious when it seemed i couldn't digest my food. not to mention the pain and discomfort. i became border-line anorexic, and this evolved into bulimia and a major dependency on laxatives. all of this led to major feelings of defeat and anxiety. amazingly i never sought therapy, but i did start trying st. john's wort, enzymes, more fiber, more exercise. but it wasn't until i graduated from college that i really started examining my diet and discovered yoga. i have never sought a diagnosis. i always assumed the digestive issues i had were somehow normal, and that i was at fault for screwing around w/ my natural balance w/ my eating disorder. learning about ibs has brought light to the past, and i realize now why i have come to be such a health freak...i do not eat white bread, regular pasta, etc. i eat lots of fiber, olive oil, take st. john's wort, do yoga....i've evolved into this lifestyle. but every once in awhile, when i ignore my bodies demands, and say, have frozen yogurt and later half a block of cheese and wine with my boyfriend, my body can't handle it. and i experience emotional side effects as well as physical.i plan on seeing a doctor and seeking diagnosis. however, i do not want to be on a bunch of meds. i want to treat my ibs w/ practices i have learned through trial and error help my symptoms: acidophilus, easy on the dairy, yoga, st. john's wort.somehow knowing i have a diagnosable disorder absolves all the pain and responsibility i felt for my eating disorder, my depression, my susceptibility to food. i know i have been right in listening to what i can and can't eat. i may start trying acupuncture, which i've heard can alleviate pms.


----------

